# Show your most valuable DAW related software-tools!



## kilgurt (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'd like to start this thread with two of my most valuable tools on my DAW-PC:

1. *Search Everything* (https://www.voidtools.com/) - very fast search tool for any file, very handy to search huge libraries (file based) very fast. Switch off your WIN-index!

2. *Procmon* (https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645.aspx), part of MS Sysinternals

"Process Monitor includes powerful monitoring and filtering capabilities, including:


More data captured for operation input and output parameters
Non-destructive filters allow you to set filters without losing data
Capture of thread stacks for each operation make it possible in many cases to identify the root cause of an operation
Reliable capture of process details, including image path, command line, user and session ID"
.....
and much more
Very helpful especially when launching of a specific app fails: search for failing dll's, missing files, even registry entries used by the app.

Show yours!

Kind regards,
Steve


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 1, 2017)

LatencyMon
Duet Display
f.lux
Handbrake


----------



## David Chappell (Jul 1, 2017)

http://download.cnet.com/Bulk-Rename-Utility/3000-2248_4-10174242.html

Bulk renaming utility - truly invaluable for organising files


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 1, 2017)

Errr, eq's, compressors, the piano roll, automation lanes, mixer page and arrangement page are probably my best daw tools...


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 1, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Errr, eq's, compressors, the piano roll, automation lanes, mixer page and arrangement page are probably my best daw tools...



I think kilgurt is using "DAW" to refer to the whole system including the hardware, rather than just ProTools, or Studio One, or Reaper, etc. Both meanings are common.


----------



## soundbylaura (Jul 1, 2017)

Little Snitch, to keep Pro Tools (and other programs) from phoning home while I'm working.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 1, 2017)

For file management in Windows (I don't think there is a Mac version), Multi Commander, http://multicommander.com/. Does things Windows Explorer can't -- for free.

For backing up large drives full of sample libraries and the like, Second Copy, http://www.secondcopy.com. This is also Windows only, as far as I know. The usual model (full plus repeated incremental backups) takes too much disk space, and requires using the backup program to restore. Second Copy backups are easily accessible from your file manager. Costs about 30 US$.


----------



## kilgurt (Jul 9, 2017)

Multimonitor tool: https://www.displayfusion.com/ free or pro!


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 10, 2017)

Not DAW/music-related but still useful. And free: Duplicate finder
DAW/music-related, useful, expensive: Musical Prototyping System


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

Allway Sync

Its a free file sync tool that lets you mirror multiple folders over different drives, or even mirror entire drives.
Its free, and its " set it and forget it".
Ive used it for a few years now. Never had a single issue. No malware, no nasties, no hassles, and you won't even know its running. Dont take chances with your data getting lost or corrupted.

https://allwaysync.com/


----------



## Saxer (Aug 1, 2017)

MPEG Streamclip
Free video converter with the ability to extract audio from video in a lot of formats
http://www.squared5.com

(I use it on Mac but there's a Windows version too)


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 2, 2017)

*FastCopy* and *TeraCopy*. Free
Way quicker than Windows.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried hard to find a duplicate remover that I could trust and just finally gave up because it was deleting stuff that I wanted lol 



HiEnergy said:


> Not DAW/music-related but still useful. And free: Duplicate finder
> DAW/music-related, useful, expensive: Musical Prototyping System


----------



## kilgurt (Apr 19, 2021)

dupeGuru​https://dupeguru.voltaicideas.net 
_Works well for me so far._


----------

